# Edge Trailing vs. Edge Leading Strokes While Sharpening.



## cazhpfan (Mar 4, 2014)

Dear KKF,

Is there a particular advantage to mastering sharpening technique involving back-and-forth strokes (such as shown by John Broida in his awesome videos) vs. using a stropping motion to finesse the blade after grinding in the bevel using back-and-forth strokes (ala Murray Carter)?

I currently use Murray's techniques with good results but am wondering if there's something to be gained by adopting John's technique. Because I don't get to practice more frequently than once a week, I find it hard to maintain consist back-and-forth strokes--especially on the 6k stone. The stropping motion comes very naturally and consistently to me.

Thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge on this wonderful forum!


----------



## daveb (Mar 5, 2014)

May I suggest plugging the following into google (not the site search engine): site:kitchenknifeforums.com edge trailing

It's a topic that gets kicked around a lot and no doubt will be some more.


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 5, 2014)

Err...yes, I have plugged that into Google and have done some reading. 

This is why I posed the question on the forum; maybe someone would be kind enough to give a synopsis on this subject (or the current best-practices for sharpening technique).



daveb said:


> May I suggest plugging the following into google (not the site search engine): site:kitchenknifeforums.com edge trailing
> 
> It's a topic that gets kicked around a lot and no doubt will be some more.


----------



## cclin (Mar 5, 2014)

did you read this Threadhttp://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1063515-leading-edge-vs-trailing-edge-sharpening ?


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, I read that article some time ago.

So it seems that back-and-forth strokes would create a cleaner edge, right?



cclin said:


> did you read this Threadhttp://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1063515-leading-edge-vs-trailing-edge-sharpening ?


----------



## seward (Mar 5, 2014)

In a class I took the instructor tried to get me to change from one-hand sharpening (flipping the blade over, like 98% of people do) to ambidextrous sharpening. It didn't work---my right hand is just too dominant. I'd say if you have a technique that works for you and don't have a lot of time to practice, stay with that technique. If you look like Murray Carter when you're sharpening, there's no harm in that. :--]


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for the encouragement!





seward said:


> In a class I took the instructor tried to get me to change from one-hand sharpening (flipping the blade over, like 98% of people do) to ambidextrous sharpening. It didn't work---my right hand is just too dominant. I'd say if you have a technique that works for you and don't have a lot of time to practice, stay with that technique. If you look like Murray Carter when you're sharpening, there's no harm in that. :--]


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 6, 2014)

Would someone else (perhaps one of our sharpening gurus) wish to contribute their opinion?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## jer (Mar 6, 2014)

I assume you saw this thread just down the page a bit: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16935-Push-Pull-question-on-Sharpening

If you watch some of Jon's videos from his live feeds, you will see that he strops on the stone as part of his routine as well.


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Jer,

Yes, I did read through that thread.

What struck me was that the group consensus showed that edge trailing strokes were best (at least for double bevel knives).

Therefore, does this mean that we may isolate just the edge-trailing motion during sharpening by utilizing stropping strokes?

Or is there some benefit to the "recovery" stroke in back-and-forth sharpening where the edge is cutting into the stone (edge leading)?

Based on all the links in this thread it seems that pressure on the edge trailing stroke followed by a light recovery stroke (that's edge leading) would lead to the cleanest, sharpest edge. Is this correct?

Thank you for being patient with a n00b.



jer said:


> I assume you saw this thread just down the page a bit: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16935-Push-Pull-question-on-Sharpening
> 
> If you watch some of Jon's videos from his live feeds, you will see that he strops on the stone as part of his routine as well.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 7, 2014)

cazhpfan said:


> (or the current best-practices for sharpening technique).



Whatever is most comfortable or effective for you, the sharpener.

Just focus on creating clean bevels without wobbling etc. first, then over time you will be able to zero in on the small idiosyncrasies that you may prefer.


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 8, 2014)

In my experience (not insignificant but I would never represent myself as an expert in this forum), edge leading strokes are good for deburring and edge trailing strokes are good for aligning the thinnest part of the edge.


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 8, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Whatever is most comfortable or effective for you, the sharpener.
> 
> Just focus on creating clean bevels without wobbling etc. first, then over time you will be able to zero in on the small idiosyncrasies that you may prefer.



Got it. Thank you!



ChefCosta said:


> In my experience (not insignificant but I would never represent myself as an expert in this forum), edge leading strokes are good for deburring and edge trailing strokes are good for aligning the thinnest part of the edge.



Once again, thank you for the help. I appreciate the feedback.

Last question: At which point do we say that a knife is sharp enough? What's a good test of sharpness?


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 9, 2014)

Double beveled knives I stop at 5k. Single bevel I go to 12k. Test on arm hair and check to see if the entire length of the blade can shave in each section, tip, belly , flat, heel. Also paper push cut test. Straight downward push with no slicing motion. Again, check each section individually.


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 9, 2014)

I use a ripe tomato. If the edge bites under gentle pressure all the way from heel to tip you're good. I used to do the arm hair thing but my right arm has been basically shaved bald from testing. There is rarely available hair.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2014)

cazhpfan said:


> ...At which point do we say that a knife is sharp enough? What's a good test of sharpness?



Sharp enough is an individual decision depending on what you are going to cut, how you like the knife to feel and how often you are willing to refresh the edge. Sure, you can take a gyuto to 10K or beyond, but that level of edge refinement isn't going to last long against a board. Most of us take a gyuto to 5 or 6K; some stop at 1 or 2K for more "bite". Do a little experimentation and see what works best for you.

Shaving arm hair, push cutting paper, slicing tomatoes - all will tell you something about the edge. I use a test that I picked up from reading some of K C Ma's posts. Take a paper towel, fold it in half lengthwise, then fold it again, then roll it up tightly to make a cylinder maybe 2 inches long and a half inch or so thick. Slicing into this cylinder will tell you a lot about your edge, and more importantly, will let you detect areas of the edge that aren't as sharp as you want.


----------



## cazhpfan (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi All!

Thank you for the great advice.
I appreciate the help and will be trying all the suggestions as I continue practicing. :knife:


----------

